# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pazari i Shpendëve

## BvizioN

Ju ndodheni ne pazarin e shpendeve dhe keni nje shume $100 ne kulete.

Shumen $100 do e shpenzoni per te blere 100 zogj, as me pak as me shume se 100. 

*Papagajt kushtojne $ 5 per koke*

*Kanarinat kushtojne $ 1 per koke*

*Pellumbat, 20 koke per $1* 

Shpenzoni $100 per te blere papagaj, kanarina dhe pellumba. Mos shpenzoni me teper se $100 dhe mos bleni me teper se 100 shpende.

Perfundimisht na tregoni se cfare keni blere.

----------


## Begby

*80     pellumba

19     papagaj

1       kanarine*

----------


## OO7

Ja e gjeti ky tipi perpara  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Meqë edhe kjo temë u konsumua, mbyllet këtu.


Ju flm.

----------

